
CLKSCREW: Exposing the perils of security-oblivious energy management - atmosx
https://blog.acolyer.org/2017/09/21/clkscrew-exposing-the-perils-of-security-oblivious-energy-management/
======
codeulike
Its an attack that expoits power management, changing freq/voltage on one core
to prompt a fault while leaving a second observing core running normally.

Adrian Colyer: _This is brilliant and terrifying in equal measure. CLKSCREW
demonstrably takes the Trust out of ARM’s TrustZone, and it wouldn’t be at all
surprising if it took the Secure out of SGX too (though the researchers didn’t
investigate that). It’s the deepest, widest impact, hardest to fix security
issue I’ve seen in a long time._

